# Lance - LA Zoo parking lot 7:30am



## cwg_at_opc (Oct 20, 2005)

LA peeps - the Man will be here riding!

http://www.facebook.com/lancearmstrong?ref=search&sid=1001653907.1613795732..1


----------



## Joe Dirte (Apr 5, 2009)

Im in. A chance to ride with over a thousand of your closest friends.....aint missn it.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Joe Dirte said:


> Im in. A chance to ride with over a thousand of your closest friends.....aint missn it.


scooch over!


----------



## cwg_at_opc (Oct 20, 2005)

the suck part is, i have a scheduled meeting with a vendor at 8am
that i cannot miss or be late to.

take lots of pictures!


----------



## terrapin4 (Aug 2, 2009)

Joe Dirte said:


> Im in. A chance to ride with over a thousand of your closest friends.....aint missn it.


indeed! i'm there.


----------



## Kevin_in_SB (Mar 7, 2009)

Damn I wish I could come down. How often can one ride with Lance?


----------



## mikeyp123 (Mar 9, 2007)

So.. how was it? details please.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

"Zoo" seems both an accurate location and description.
LA Times estimates 1000 riders.
http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/lanow/2009/09/lance-armstrong-griffith-park.html
.


----------



## terrapin4 (Aug 2, 2009)

like i heard one rider say after a girl took a dive over her handlebars as we turned back into the parking lot, "it's like a cat. 5 race with no finish line."

it was good fun though, like any group ride but with a little extra buzz and anticipation. lance was pretty patient in dealing with the mob that surrounded him after the ride, and stuck around for 15 minutes or so signing autographs and chatting.










best pic i was able to get


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

I thought about ditching work to go. So badass.

Its like playing a pickup game with Michael Jordan!


----------



## Joe Dirte (Apr 5, 2009)

terrapin4 said:


> like i heard one rider say after a girl took a dive over her handlebars as we turned back into the parking lot, "it's like a cat. 5 race with no finish line."
> 
> best pic i was able to get


I was a rider or two in front of that guy and had to laugh out loud when he said that. Pretty good description.

About 100 riders waiting at the parking lot
















Around 7:30 the parking lot was swarming with about 300 cyclist
It was like we were riding the tour with the coverage








Lance shows about 7:30 to a loud applause then is mobbed by camermen and cyclist








The ride leaves soon after








I hung in the back for a while getting a couple pics








Shortly after I moved my way to the front. High speed pic while trying to hold a line=blurry. Lance in black with yellow helmet
















One handed 25 mph look back on the front








The mob afterward. Lance stuck around for a few chatting and handing out autographs
















Overall good experience and fun ride despite the carnage and newb goup ride factor


----------



## SM-Rider (May 2, 2007)

Thanks for the pics. It's a nice consolation to not being able to go.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

tom_h said:


> LA Times estimates 1000 riders.


far less than 1000 riders. I'd guess 500 max. Small RR in the Lounge

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=186916


----------



## biobanker (Jun 11, 2009)

TORONTO! 

Please please please do this in Toronto


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

biobanker said:


> TORONTO!
> 
> Please please please do this in Toronto


wrong forum - you need the Lance's Itinerary Forum


----------



## Joe Dirte (Apr 5, 2009)

I think I heard hes on his way to Montreal


----------



## mikeyp123 (Mar 9, 2007)

Itinerary here:
https://twitter.com/lancearmstrong


----------



## mikeyp123 (Mar 9, 2007)

Can I make dickish observation? That's gotta be one of most outta shape looking cycling groups I've ever seen.. Thanks for posting!! Regret I missed it.


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

No such thing as a dickish observation. Just dicks who make observations  



mikeyp123 said:


> Can I make dickish observation? That's gotta be one of most outta shape looking cycling groups I've ever seen.. Thanks for posting!! Regret I missed it.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

mikeyp123 said:


> ... That's gotta be one of most outta shape looking cycling groups I've ever seen...


True, but ... at least it draws favorable press coverage to our sport. 

Unlike those "critical mass" anarchic mobs, a very unattractive aspect of 'bicycling' -- what they do is not a 'sport' and is not 'cycling'.

I'm not a "Lance fanboy" , but I'm very appreciative of the positive recognition LA brings to the sport.

Now, had this been a "Ride with *Jens Voight* Day", I would have been out there in a flash ;-)


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

mikeyp123 said:


> ... That's gotta be one of most outta shape looking cycling groups I've ever seen...


Plus, people always look at least 30 lbs heavier in a photo, than real life ;-)


----------



## Kevin_in_SB (Mar 7, 2009)

Any word on how many people showed up?


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Kevin_in_SB said:


> Any word on how many people showed up?


approx 200-300 

riding 3 laps at "Lance pace" strung the group out pretty good. Several crashes too from overzealous riders who couldn't hold their own. Thank god no one took out Lance with some newb move.


----------



## Kevin_in_SB (Mar 7, 2009)

Hollywood said:


> approx 200-300
> 
> riding 3 laps at "Lance pace" strung the group out pretty good. Several crashes too from overzealous riders who couldn't hold their own. Thank god no one took out Lance with some newb move.



Thanks Bro glad Lance is okay. lol


----------

